# Chương Trình Nào Hay Giúp Bà Bầu Thư Giãn?



## mifa (11 Tháng một 2015)

Phụ nữ khi mang thai tâm lý rất dễ thay đổi, đặc biệt là trong 3 tháng đầu. Mình đang có em bé được 4 tháng rồi, nhưng stress dường như mỗi lúc nhiều hơn, dù chồng mình lúc nào cũng yêu chiều mình. Do sức khỏe mình hơi yếu, nên từ lúc mang thai đến giờ mình gần như ở nhà, không có đi làm, có lẽ vì buồn chán mà mình sinh ra tâm lý suy nghĩ nhiều. Thấy mình như thế, chị mình khuyên nên xem nhiều chương trình hay, để thư giãn nhưng mình xem đi xem lại mấy cái chương trình gì đâu rất dễ làm mình bực mình thêm. Bạn nào có biết chương trình nào hay trong tháng thì chia sẻ giúp mình nhé.


----------



## ongty (12 Tháng một 2015)

Có em bé tâm lý thường như thế đó bạn, lúc mình mang thai bé nhà mình, mình còn hơn bạn nữa, mình buồn nôn, khó chịu lắm nên không đi làm, mà ở nhà mình buồn mà chán ơi là chán. Vì sống trên thành phố, đặc biệt khi mình là khu phú mỹ nữa, nên rất ít qua lại với mọi người, có khi vì buồn mà mình sinh ra stress luôn


----------



## nhuly (12 Tháng một 2015)

Nghe mọi người chia sẻ, mà mình cảm thấy mình may mắn quá, minh hiện đang có em bé được 5 tháng rồi, bé mình rất ngoan, từ lúc mình có đến giờ, chưa bao giờ mình thấy khó chịu, hay thay đổi tâm lý gì cả. Một phần vì thể chất mình tốt, phần khác do mình cũng biết cách ổn định tâm lý nữa.


----------



## mifa (12 Tháng một 2015)

Bạn ổn định tâm lý bằng cách nào có thể chia sẽ giúp  mình không, vì nhiều lúc bị stress mà mình sinh ra sợ hãi, không muốn mang thai nữa luôn. Thấy mình có suy nghĩ thế, mình thấy chồng mình anh ấy buồn lắm, nên mình cũng cảm thấy có lỗi nữa.


----------



## nhuly (12 Tháng một 2015)

Cũng đơn giản thôi bạn, thể chất là do mỗi người, gần như không thay đổi được, nhưng bí quyết thì mình có. Mình khi có gia đình, chắc mình là fan nhiệt tình của các phim Hàn Quốc, Trung Quốc, nhưng khi có gia đình, bị stress mình không xem nữa, vì phim thường dài tập, mà lại kịch tích, nên mình sợ mình bị ảnh hưởng tâm lý.


----------



## ongty (12 Tháng một 2015)

Mình thấy bạn đúng, mình nhớ lúc mình ở nhà một mình, mình không biết làm gì cứ search tìm này tìm kia, rồi mình thấy cái phim kia hay quá chừng. Bạn biết sao không, nó dài tới 40 tập, mình thức cả đêm để xem từng tập, kết quả mình nhập viện vì thức quá khuya, phản khoa học.


----------



## nhuly (12 Tháng một 2015)

Mình ngày trước chắc còn hơn bạn nữa, nên bây giờ mình rút kinh nghiệm không xem phim, tuyệt đối không xem khi bị stress. Thay vì thế, mình hay xem các gameshow truyền hình, vừa bổ sung kiến thức, cho cả mình lẫn con mình, vừa thư giản hiệu quả mà không phải mất thời gian nữa.[DOUBLEPOST=1421015248][/DOUBLEPOST]Mình nghĩ tốt nhất, bạn nên làm theo mình nhé, xem các chương trình trên Tivi, vừa tri thức, mà khôn mất nhiều thời gian, lại giúp bạn xả stress rất hiệu quà. Bạn có biết chương trình đang chiếu trên HTV7 bây giờ không, chương trình Người Kế Tiếp đó bạn, rất hay và vui nhộn nữa.


----------



## ongty (12 Tháng một 2015)

Chương trinh Người Kế Tiếp mình có xem nè, bây giờ đang là mùa 2 đó bạn. Mình xem chương trình Người Kế Tiếp từ mùa 1 lận, lúc đó còn Thanh Bạch dẫn chương trình, hay lắm đó. Nhưng mùa 2 bây giờ Đại Nghĩa dẫn chương trình, mình thấy nó cũng ổn lắm.


----------



## mifa (12 Tháng một 2015)

Người Kế Tiếp là chương trình gì ta, mình cũng hay xem gameshow này kia nhưng sao mình không thấy trên tivi. Lúc còn học cấp 3 đó, mìh thích xem gameshow lắm, vì nó nhanh, hữu ích, mà còn vui nhộn nữa. Có hôm mình thức đến 9h tối mà đâu thấy chương trình Người Kế Tiếp gì đâu ta.


----------



## ongty (12 Tháng một 2015)

Bạn thức đến 9h tối không thấy chương trình Người Kế Tiếp là phải rồi, vì 9h 30 tối chương trình mới bắt đầu chiếu mà bạn. hihi, chuong trình vì sao phát song muộn thế mình cũng kho6nv biết nữa, nhưng mình thì gần như theo dõi chương trình suốt từng tập một.


----------



## zinhvinh (25 Tháng một 2015)

Mấy hôm nay mình bận rộn với công việc, thêm vào mình cũng đang bị stress nữa nên hôm nay dạo diễn đàn hy vọng tìm thấy được niềm vui gì đấy. Mình thì ra trường và đi làm cũng đã lâu rồi, nên khi nói với áp lực công việc mình nghĩ mình cũng từng trải qua nhiều. Nhiều lúc mình cũng ức chế lắm, đặc biệt là năm rồi, khi công việc nhiều mà mình với bạn trai lại có chuyện nữa, lúc đó mình cực kỳ căng thẳng, cũng may có bạn bè bên cạnh mình mới tốt hơn.


----------



## ngabp (25 Tháng một 2015)

Khi khủng hoảng có bạn bè bên cạnh là tốt nhất, nếu được người yêu nữa thì còn gì bằng. Mình thì chưa có người yêu, nên những khi căng thẳng mình phải tự tìm cách để giảm áp lực cho bản thân, vì dụ, mình hay xem các gameshow truyền hình, vì nó vừa tri thức, vừa hài hước, lại không phải làm mình mất quá nhiều thời gian.


----------



## mebemeo (25 Tháng một 2015)

Mình cũng hay xem lắm, chương trình Ai là triệu phú, Chung sức, hay Đi tìm ẩn số nữa cũng khá ok, nhưng mình cũng muốn tìm thử chương trình nào khác, hay hơn, bổ ích hơn để tạo cảm giác mới lạ, chứ 1 chương trình mà xem hoài, mình cũng hơi hơi chán một chút.


----------



## ngabp (25 Tháng một 2015)

Tâm lý chung đó bạn, Mình nhớ cách đây cũng lâu, mình thích xem chương trình hát với ngôi sao, ban đầu xem thấy vui, xem riết mình muốn tắt đài luôn, không thấy một sự cải tiến mà ngày càng đi xuống về chất lượng và hiệu ứng khán giả.


----------



## mebemeo (25 Tháng một 2015)

Chương trình Hát với Ngôi Sao là nó thiên về giải  trí đơn thuần bạn ơi, nên mình xem nhiều sẽ sinh chán là phải.. Bạn nên tìm chương trình nào, vừa giải trí, mà phải vừa bổ sung thêm tri thức nữa, như thế nó sẽ tốt hơn và luôn mang đến cho mình những nguồn thông tin mới.


----------



## zinhvinh (25 Tháng một 2015)

Mấy đứa bạn mình cũng hay tư vấn cho mình như thế, nhưng khổ nổi mình thì ít xem liveshow, gameshow nên không biết chương trình nào hay, chương trình nào hữu ích nữa.


----------



## ngabp (25 Tháng một 2015)

Uh, bạn nói đúng đó. Do công việc mình áp lực nhiều, nên đôi khi mình sợ xem chương trình nào tri thức quá sẽ nghiêm túc quá, do vậy mình mới hay xem các gameshow giải trí hơn nhưng bạn cũng biết đó, gameshow giải trí đơn thuần mau chán khán giả lắm, chứ không phải chán người chơi.


----------



## nhuly (25 Tháng một 2015)

Xem chương trình Người Kế Tiếp đi bạn. Người Kế Tiếp là phiên bản Việt Hóa của Việt Nam từ chương trình Next One của Ý. Chương trình người Kế Tiếp đến nước ta năm nay là mùa thứ 2 rồi. Mình nhớ lần đầu tiên công chiếu vào khoảng tháng 11/2013.


----------



## zinhvinh (25 Tháng một 2015)

Ah, có phải Người Kế Tiếp là chương trình có chàng trai cao 1.26m không? Thế vậy mình biết về đôi chút về chương trình này, nhưng không kỹ lắm. Ngày nào vào công ty, cứ đến giờ cơm trưa là các chị công ty cứ hay bàn về anh chàng này thay vì là chương trình Người Kế Tiếp.


----------



## ngabp (25 Tháng một 2015)

Công ty bạn mọi người hóa đồng quá. Mình thấy rất ít công ty được như thế, vì mọi người ai cũng bận rộn và rất ít thời gian dành cho mình. Như công ty mính nè, các anh chị ai cũng vui tính và nhiệt tình. Nhưng thời gian nghĩ trưa rất ít, mọi người ai cũng tranh thử ăn thiệt nhanh để kịp giờ làm.


----------



## ongty (25 Tháng một 2015)

Mấy nay bé nhà mình cứ bảo mẹ ơi sao không đi thi chương trình Người Kế Tiếp đi mẹ, mình chỉ cười và nói dối với nó là mẹ đăng ký rồi, chờ gọi đó con. Nhưng nói thật, mình chưa biết làm sao để được tham gia chương trình này nữa, cách đăng ký như thế nào, có bạn nào biết chỉ mình với nhé.


----------



## mezin (25 Tháng một 2015)

Mình chưa thi, nhưng đọc trên website của chương trình Người Kế Tiếp mình có thấy thông tin và cách thức để tham gia đó bạn, bạn xem thêm thông tin của chương trình Người Kế Tiếp tại website này nhé: nguoiketiep.vn


----------



## nhuly (25 Tháng một 2015)

Tham khảo trên fanpage đi bạn, hôm trước dạo face mình thấy hình như chương trình Người Kế Tiếp đang có đợt tuyển thí sinh đó bạn. Bạn vào fanpage tham khảo thử nhé, mình cũng đang theo dõi chương trình này, nhưng mình ngại lên sân khấu lắm, khi nào bạn tham gia được thì nói mình biết để mình cổ vũ nhé.
Vào facebook, sau đó gõ tên chương trình Nguoi Ke Tiep nhe


----------



## ongty (25 Tháng một 2015)

Mình hứa với con gái mình thế, chứ mình cũng không tự tin lắm khi đăng ky nữa, mình thấy các thí sinh thi ai cũng giỏi quá chừng. Kiến thức chuyên môn mình rất vững, nhưng khi hỏi những câu đa lĩnh vực mình không tự tin lắm.


----------



## mezin (25 Tháng một 2015)

Bạn cứ tự tin lên nhé, mình thấy câu hỏi cũng không khó lắm, quan trọng hơn nữa là dạng câu hỏi mở, chọn a/b, ma chỉ có 2 đáp án để trả lời nữa, nên cũng khá an tâm một chút nhé. Điều quan trọng khi tham gia chương trình, là bạn không nên quá quan trọng vào kết quả, chỉ cần nghĩ đó là hình thức giải trí, thắng là vui mà sai thì không có vấn đề gì hết nhé.


----------



## nhuly (25 Tháng một 2015)

Tâm lý chung nè, mình thì chưa tham gia gameshow truyền hình, nhưng khi còn là sinh viên tại trường Đại học, mình với nhóm bạn trong lớp là chuyên tranh giải các chương trình của trường đó bạn. Do vậy mà tụi mình khá tự tin khi đi làm hay tham gia bất kỳ sự kiện nào. Khi làm điều gì, quan trọng nhất vẫn là sự tự tin, thiếu tự tin thì không làm được gì nữa nhé..


----------



## ongty (25 Tháng một 2015)

Con gái bé bỏng của mình, cứ luôn thần tượng mẹ nó. Khi cả nhà mình xem chương trình Người Kế Tiếp, nó cũng có mặt luôn, là môt cỗ động viên nhiệt tình luôn.


----------



## nhuly (25 Tháng một 2015)

Hôm trước mình có nhớ có cô bé Lâm Tố Như, ôi bé thật dễ thương quá chừng, là một người đam mê múa ballet, mà trả lời câu hỏi với trí nhớ cực siêu nhé, đã vượt qua được 21 câu hỏi của Chương Trình Người Kế Tiếp, nhiều người vẫn nghĩ công việc của những vũ công thì không cần phải vận dụng đầu óc. Sự thật không phải vậy. Như mong muốn thông qua sân chơi này, Như có thể chứng tỏ cho mọi người thay đổi cái nhìn về người vũ công.


----------



## ongty (25 Tháng một 2015)

Bé nhà mình cực kỳ thích múa Ballet, mỗi khi mở chương trình có múa ballet là con bé nhà mình cứ nhìn châm châm vào màn hình, mình mà bắt qua kênh khác, là con bé lại khóc lên, nhất đinh phải để nó xem hết chương trình. Nhiều khi nhìn bé Tố Như mình cũng muốn cho con mình phát triển theo con đường nghệ thuật luôn.


----------



## mezin (25 Tháng một 2015)

Ý  tưởng hay mà bạn, diễn viên múa bên mình vừa dư mà lại thiếu, những người có trình độ chuyên nghiệp đâu được mấy tên tuổi đâu. Mình thì có quan niệm thế này, thà không làm thì thôi, nhưng khi đã làm rồi thì phải theo đến cùng. Nghề múa vất vả lắm nhé, bạn nên cân nhắc cho kỹ nhé.


----------



## ongty (25 Tháng một 2015)

Mỗi khi cả gia đình ngồi xem chương trình Người Kế Tiếp, mà có tiếp mục nghệ thuật biểu diễn nào xen kẻ là bé nhà mình cứ mừng và hét lên, mẹ ơi, mẹ ơi, ba ơi ba ơi!...Nhìn con bé như thế, cả gia đình mình thật sự hạnh phúc lắm.


----------

